# Internet Explorer skaliert nicht kleiner



## LuulluLu (13. Januar 2005)

Folgendes Problem:

Ich hab mir zur Aufgabe gemacht, dass meine Seite in jeder Fenstergröße optimal aussieht. Deshalb arbeite ich viel mit Tabellen und Prozentangaben.
Jetzt habe ich eine Tabelle, die die ganze Fensterbreite ausfüllen soll. In dieser Tabelle ist eine Zelle, die die hälfte der Tabelle ausfüllen soll. Und in dieser Zelle liegt ein Bild, das die komplete Zelle ausfüllen soll.
Eigentlich sollte sich das Bild mit verkleinern, wenn ich das Fenster verkleinere. Nur im "Internet Explorer" funktioniert das nicht. Der "Internet Explorer" schaft es nicht das Bild kleiner zu sklalieren und hällt so zum einen nicht die größe der Zelle (50%) ein, und füllt mehr als das ganze Fenster aus, so das der Benutzer zur Seite scrolen muss.

Kann ich dafür sorgen, dass das Bild im "Internet Explorer" auch richtig angezeigt wird? Bei anderen Browsern (z.B. Konquerer) funktioniert es.


----------



## Gumbo (13. Januar 2005)

Tja, der Internet Explorer ist einfach das Problemkind in vielen Beziehungen. Ich habe auch schon die leidige Erfahrung gemacht, dass der Internet Explorer prozentuale Größenangaben anders behandelt als die anderen Browser.


Übrigens solltest du Tabellen nicht zur Strukturierung von Webseiten benutzen.


----------

